# Can a snowblower sit in the service position throughout the off season?



## Paxonator (Sep 9, 2018)

I was planning on storing my snowblower in my newly built shed in the service position. I know you can work on a snowblower in this position but can it sit like that for 8+ months of the year?


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I currently have 43 blowers in the service position since February....I drain the gas, run the bowl out or drain...and flip up......they take up way less room this way. If they leak a little oil out....oh well. BTW I have 23 outside and not in the service position.....any one need a blower????


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

i wont store my ariens sno tek on its nose.......could be unfounded, but the machine feels a bit to flimsy for an extended period in that position. the vintage sno thro is another story...would use that one for a work bench in the service position.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

if you are using the shed to also store stuff like tires you could always build a tire rack above it and leave it on the ground. i built one outside to store my tires above my snowblowers. it lets me maximize the limited storage space that i have.


----------



## melson (Feb 9, 2015)

The only issue I can think of by doing this is the potential for oil getting past the piston rings. But, that doesn't seem to be a problem for Cranman, who stores dozens of blower this way. Still, a simple tug on the starter rope would tell you if enough liquid had pooled to cause hydraulic lock. So, yeah, I think I'll store mine this way too, save some room. Good post!


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

but usually the output shaft side of the engine is more than deep enough to hold all the engine oil without it getting to the piston unless you possibly have too much oil in the engine.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

If in doubt, when ready to put it back into service: first put it into the horizontal position and pull the plug prior to turning it over. That should give an indication of whether oil got into the cylinder or not.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I store them that way, but at least for Hondas the official answer (given by [email protected]) was NO, they should not be stored in service position.
What I do to store them in Service Position is drain the fuel tank, ran the carb dry and drain the engine oil.
I have them on dollies so that I can move them around if needed.


----------



## malisha1 (Nov 16, 2018)

I store mine off the wheels by putting 2 4x4 wood pieces underneath the transmission case.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Just me but I wouldn't do it. Does your owners manual address this?


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

but what is the worst that can happen if you store them like that? maybe oil leak out the output shaft? as long as you top up the oil the engine will be fine and it won't damage anything. wash it off and it will be good to go again.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Perhaps oil soaked belts if the output seal leaks.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Jackmels has quite a few that he stores that way, and he continues to do it, so it must be ok.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Mine are ready to go 24/7 365 and yes my neighbor's think I'm a little crazy


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Mine are also ready to go 24/7 .... 365 ..... Ya never know ...lol


----------



## kemlyn (Oct 16, 2018)

Paxonator said:


> I was planning on storing my snowblower in my newly built shed in the service position. I know you can work on a snowblower in this position but can it sit like that for 8+ months of the year?





Paxonator said:


> I was planning on storing my snowblower in my newly built shed in the service position. I know you can work on a snowblower in this position but can it sit like that for 8+ months of the year?


I have been storing mine in service position for years. My Ariens 2001 1332 Pro leaks a bit of oil but the backup 1980 Simplicity Snowbuster 724 not at all. I do use a small rubber glove screwed under the gas cap to avoid leakage once the carburetor bowl drips out they are dry. The Pro also has a battery tender attached year round to a gel mat battery no leakage ever. 🙂


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Looks like if you turn your chutes to the side, you can use less space - if that is important to you.


----------

